# Problème dans mail de IPad 3



## caronf72 (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai configuré le compte hotmail de ma blonde sur son iPad comme compte principal. Ça fonctionne sauf qu'elle reçoit que les courriels indésirables. Les bons messages ne rentrent pas. Est-ce quequl'un à une solution à me proposer ?

Merci

François


----------

